# 2013 Madone 4.7 vs 5.2



## Stpeters267 (Sep 20, 2012)

I'm a bigger guy 6'3" 210 and I'm a little worried about the ISP in the 5.2. I may be just paranoid. Is there a big difference in the carbon? I mostly ride mtb, but started riding more and more road to train. I'm due for a road upgrade and can't decide between the 2 bikes. Hopefully you all can give me some pros and cons between the 2. 

Thanks!


----------



## threebikes (Feb 1, 2009)

It's on T's web site Q&A on each model.

Is there a rider weight limit for Trek bikes?

Yes, we have the following weight limits on our bikes:


Max rider weight of 50lbs: 
Trikester, in our Kids collection. 

Max rider weight of 80lbs: 
All other bikes in our Kids collection. 

Max rider weight of 275lbs: 
Road bikes, triathlon bikes, and cruisers. 

Max rider weight of 300lbs: 
All other bikes, including hybrids, urban, commuter, fitness, Ride+ electric assist, cyclocross, and all mountain bikes.


----------



## Stpeters267 (Sep 20, 2012)

I understand the weight restrictions on bicycles. I was just trying to get some personal opinions of stiffness between the 4 and 5 carbon. Ride quality between the 2. Etc... Like I said... I'm kind of paranoid about breaking the ISP. I've broke seat posts on my mtb bike that was rated heavier than me. Doing nothing but climbing hills.

But I do appreciate you copying and pasting treks website on here


----------



## MPov (Oct 22, 2010)

Someone who is 6' 3" and weighs 210 should not be at risk for breaking the ISP. Haven't ridden the 4 series but I love my 2011 5.2. Full disclosure, though, I am smaller and weigh a lot less than you (142).


----------



## brianb21 (Jul 21, 2010)

I had a 5.2 madone and i weighed in right at 275. I rode the piss out of that bike for 2 years. I am now down to 246 and ride a new 6.9 Domane. You will be fine on whatever you choose. Plus the 5.2 in the new green and white looks killer!!!!!!!


----------



## Trek2.3 (Sep 13, 2009)

I have a 4.7. It's a nice as my old 5.2.


----------



## frisbie17 (Jan 17, 2012)

I love my 5.2. Brianb21 is right on the green and white.


----------



## brianb21 (Jul 21, 2010)

I know that color is not for everyone but that is a sharp looking bike! I check it out everytime i am in the LBS lol!


----------



## Captainlip (Oct 24, 2012)

im getting a 5.2 in the green white as above I cannot wait!


----------



## Stpeters267 (Sep 20, 2012)

I do dig that green and white!!!


----------



## dkstrat (Sep 5, 2012)

Yeah that green and white looks sweet.


----------

